# Degree attestation



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Recived job offer in Sharjah this week 1 step is getting my degree attested how can I get this done quickly in Australia. And for a teaching position what exactly do I need to get attested? Is my transcript and Australian Higher Education Graduation Statement enough? The only other thing I have is my testamurs which are too big to scan and framed and hanging on my wall. So confused this is the one step holding me back suppose to be there in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

My understanding is that send your document to Dept of Foreign Affairs and Trade Australia. If you search you should be able to have that info. 
And if you live in Capital cities, they have offfices and you can get that attested in 30 mnts.
Then send your attested docs to UAE embassy in Canberra.. google it. It has all the info needed.
You should be able to get it done in 2-4 wks.
I am asuming just diploma degree. 

Regards


----------

